# Weather Loaches



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what they thought. I found some "weather loaches" for free on craigslist. Some person is trying to get rid of all their fish. I assume they are referring to some dojo loaches.

Anyway I was wondering if they would be able to live happily in my 125g? (once my cotton mouth is under control of course)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

weather loaches prefer cooler water...but they are very peaceful and don't harm anybody...a very interesting fish...


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Absolutely. Ours have lived in both colder and more tropical tanks with no issues. 

But... be aware that they prefer to have sand or large rounded rocks as a substrate. They can (and will) bury themselves and love to filter feed by sifting through sand.


----------



## Maine_Fish (Apr 7, 2012)

Kimberly,

Just wondering...did you grab those dojo loaches? If so, how are they doing? I recently acquired a group of 10 and absolutely love them.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I wish I could find more dojo loaches. They're cool and fun to watch.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Everyone else hit it on the head, cool fishes though.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Maine_Fish said:


> Kimberly,
> 
> Just wondering...did you grab those dojo loaches? If so, how are they doing? I recently acquired a group of 10 and absolutely love them.


Sorry this is kinda late response, haven't been on very often lately.. But no I decided on not getting them. Just because I didn't think my tank would make a great home for them.


----------

